# Microsoft Word SuperStar?



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok so I am trying to make some questionnaires for my pet sitting business. But every time I try to make something it just looks cheap..LOL..

Is there anyone who is bored and could help me out?

I have some examples of what I am trying to do. Here they are below.

Pet Info Sheet

http://www.austintxpetsitting.com/TheSportyDog_NewClients.pdf

Or if someone can show me how to take a PDF and modify it that would be awesome to..


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Ok so I am trying to make some questionnaires for my pet sitting business. But every time I try to make something it just looks cheap..LOL..
> 
> Is there anyone who is bored and could help me out?
> 
> ...


Know anyone with a publishing app i.e. MS Office Publisher etc.? I know you can download a free Acrobat PDF Pro 30 day evaluation from Adobe's site to edit your stuff in PDF format. Looks good so far


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

im having some trouble with stuff like that too


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Had some email me with the link to a converter. Helped me turn PDFs into DOCs.. Worked great!!!


----------



## DogTuff (Oct 1, 2010)

Roxy, if you still need help let me know. My brother Seth does all the graphics for our site, and use to work for a major magazine doing layout. If you want to send me the doc in word i can send it to him.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I think it looks good, it's bold lettering is easy to read-- which is 'client friendly imo... 

Only thing I'd change, is top center the logo & make it slightly bigger.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh those aren't mine...LOL

Just examples of what I want to do..


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh, pfft ha!


----------

